# Acid Fugue



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

is on-air :tiphat:





 or

__
https://soundcloud.com/bianca-piemonte%2Facidfugue

for pipe organ

Bianca P.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

It's quite a nice modern fugue, suprised me with the pedal in the beginning there.. question, what do you use to compose / how did you get the sound for the Organ to sound so good?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JamieHoldham said:


> It's quite a nice modern fugue, suprised me with the pedal in the beginning there.. question, what do you use to compose / how did you get the sound for the Organ to sound so good?


I was just wondering the same, sounds almost like church organ.


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

JamieHoldham said:


> It's quite a nice modern fugue, suprised me with the pedal in the beginning there.. question, what do you use to compose / how did you get the sound for the Organ to sound so good?


Finale / Hauptwerk

Thank you


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hehe, I like how it deceptively begins like Bach's fugue in G minor.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank you Bianca. I like it.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I was just wondering the same, sounds almost like church organ.


Why only "almost"? What is the difference?


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

KjellPrytz said:


> Why only "almost"? What is the difference?


indeed, it is a pipe organ 



KjellPrytz said:


> Thank you Bianca. I like it.


I am pleased, I know my music is not always easy...


----------

